# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  "An Owed to the Spelling Checker"

## RobbHammack

Just a funny way to show how badly a spell-checker works on english   ::   
by Jerrold H. Zar 
I have a spelling checker.
It came with my PC.
It plane lee marks four my revue
Miss steaks aye can knot sea. 
Eye ran this poem threw it,
Your sure reel glad two no.
Its vary polished in it's weigh,
My checker tolled me sew. 
A checker is a bless sing,
It freeze yew lodes of thyme.
It helps me right awl stiles two reed,
And aides me when aye rime. 
Each frays come posed up on my screen
Eye trussed to bee a joule
The checker poured o'er every word
To cheque sum spelling rule. 
Be fore a veiling checkers
Hour spelling mite decline,
And if were lacks or have a laps,
We wood be maid to wine. 
Butt now bee cause my spelling
Is checked with such grate flare,
Their are know faults with in my cite,
Of none eye am a wear. 
Now spelling does knot phase me,
It does knot bring a tier.
My pay purrs awl due glad den
With wrapped words fare as hear. 
To rite with care is quite a feet
Of witch won should be proud.
And wee mussed dew the best wee can,
Sew flaws are knot aloud. 
Sow ewe can sea why aye dew prays
Such soft ware for pea seas,
And why I brake in two averse
By righting wants too pleas.  
--Robb 
The real version for comparison ;o) 
I have a spelling checker.
It came with my PC.
It plainly marks for my review
Mistakes I cannot see. 
I ran this poem through it,
Your sure real glad too know.
It’s very polished in its way,
My checker told me so. 
A checker is a blessing,
It frees you loads of time.
It helps me right all styles too read,
And aides me when I rhyme. 
Each phrase composed upon my screen
I trust to be a jewel
The checker poured over every word
To check some spelling rule. 
Before a spelling checker
Our spelling might decline,
And if we're lax or have a lapse,
We would be made to whine. 
But now because my spelling
Is checked with such great flare,
There are no faults within my cite,
Of none I am aware. 
Now spelling does not faze me,
It does not bring a tear.
My papers all do gladden
With wrapped words fair as hear. 
To write with care is quite a feat
Of which one should be proud.
And we must do the best we can,
So flaws are not allowed. 
So you can see why I do praise
Such software for pc's,
And why I break into a verse
My writing wants to please.

----------


## JJ

LOL!

----------


## brett

Well, it does claim to be a *spell*-checker, not a *word*-checker. The writer must at least do his part, by thinking. Though, if you do find a *word*-checker, let me know. It may be able to write my poems for me.  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

In short, _"Put knot yore trust inn spel checquers"_  ::

----------


## Propp

The same problems are in Russian. The things like "Мне приходиться проверять все за ново" are not recognised as errors. So many bad-educated people who think PC knows all don't regard them as errors. It's a pity.
Of course, there are grammar checkers, as in MS Word, for example, but since the people usually don't know the simplest grammar terms, they ignore them. Or think they are more clever in their style than computers (as I do  :: )

----------


## Тостер

I give us a few years before 1337 is included standard in spell checkers.

----------


## mp510

It's not that the spelchecker is bad, but rather that there is so many homonyms in English.

----------


## Тостер

Yeah, English kinda sucks.

----------


## selters

> It's not that the spelchecker is bad, but rather that there is so many homonyms in English.

 Homonyms are words that are both spelt and pronounced the same, but have different meanings. You're probably talking about homophones/paronyms.

----------

